# bat-datein unter unix



## Harlekin87 (17. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen
im moment benutze ich bat-datein um verschiedene sachen unter win abzuarbeiten
mein auftrag ist es jetzt die vorhandenen bat-datein unter unix lauffähig zu machen inkl. den java-routinen innerhalb der bat
wollte das ganze zunächst auf meinem pc probieren und nutze dazu cygwin und das ganze zu emulieren - jetzt meine frage - wie schaffe ich es dass die bat-datein unter unix laufen
unix hat natürlich nen anderen interpreter und kann mit bat nichts anfangen also muss ich daraus irgendwie ne shell machen - wie mache ich das?
wie gehe ich am besten mit dem java-code um - sind großteils nur set, goto, if und cd anweisungen
danke schonmal


----------



## deepthroat (17. Mai 2010)

Hi.

Bitte achte auf die hier gültige Netiquette, insbesondere Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Danke.

Du mußt einfach die Batch Skripte zu sh-Skripte übersetzen. Dazu lernst du einfach die Shell-Syntax und Befehle und transformierst die Befehle von der einen in die andere Sprache. Natürlich mußt du dazu auch den Batch-Code verstehen. Es gibt genügend Tutorials, HowTos, Handbücher, Referenzen etc. 

Und was meinst du mit eingebetteten Java-Befehlen? Java besitzt kein goto.

Gruß


----------

